# fellow metalheads! LEND ME YOUR EARS!



## Klightx15 (Apr 29, 2010)

...for i have a band which is very underrated and id like to know what you guys think. 

heres their most well known song:


----------



## Dangy (Apr 29, 2010)

I see no video, or song.


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> I see no video, or song.



yeah for some reason its not showing up. hold on just a second ill fix it

EDIT: fixed video


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 29, 2010)

They're pretty good. I kind of enjoy them. I also like where it says you're from. It made me lol, thats one of my favorite Bodom song!


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 29, 2010)

haha XD sweet. Children of Bodom is awesome


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 29, 2010)

theyr ok. they sound like southern metal?


----------



## Yumi (Apr 29, 2010)

I liked the second one.

First one and third one reminded me of Linkin Park...which is not good. xD

Not bad but could be better. =p


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol! howd they remind u of linkin park?! XD these guys are waay too heavy to be compared to LP in my opinion


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah im kinda interested in that conclusion as well.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 29, 2010)

Klightx15 said:
			
		

> lol! howd they remind u of linkin park?! XD these guys are waay too heavy to be compared to LP in my opinion
> 
> 
> QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Apr 28 2010, 11:48 PM) yeah im kinda interested in that conclusion as well.


I only listened to the third one, but the beginning of it kind of sounded like Linkin Park just a tiny bit, with the vocal effects and synth/keys.


----------



## Warren_303 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like the third song the most, this band does sound like a typical metal band out these days.

Pretty good stuff though


----------



## Yumi (Apr 29, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Klightx15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my answer.

edit: actually, the first song had that guy singing like they do in Linkin Park. Yes this band is heavier than LP but just hearing the soft vocal parts immediately reminded me of LP. heehee


----------



## Demonbart (May 2, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Not _too_ bad... I've certainly heard worse.
> I hate bands like BFMV with all these little emo kiddies who think they're 'fuck1ng br00tal d00d' with their queer little fringes and watered-down music. It shouldn't even be classed as metal.
> This band kind of gave me that image, but not to a huge extent. Instrumentally I think they're okay... not too great vocally... but then, better than other bands.


I don't see what's bad about BFMV, seriously. It's not my favourite music but I certainly don't dislike their music.
And now I don't dare listen to the music in the OP bacuase of it being associated with Linkin Park, who have seriously gone downhill.


----------

